# Carson after his first molt



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Carson after his first molt. He looks and acts as a typical male bird. I'm a little curious about his back feather though. He is a sweety (as long as there are no mirrors around ).


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

back feathers--hes split pearl. hes a lovely boy too! cinnamon split pied pearl! hes gorgeous!!! are there any before photos?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is so adorable


----------



## klash (Mar 12, 2011)

so so cute : D : D


----------



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, I think he is cute too. There are some before pixs in my previos post. He has alot going on with the cinn split pied pearl. I'm not even sure I could say that twice in a row.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

He Actually Looks Like A Cinnamon Pearl Split Whiteface And Pied! Very Pretty His Back Looks Like A Molted Pearl


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Carson is gorgeous! What a cute face


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww so cute  You were right, he does look just like my Buddy except Buddy isn't split to pied since he doesn't have the spots on the back of his head


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

sissy said:


> here are some pictures of carson after his first molt. He looks and acts as a typical male bird. I'm a little curious about his back feather though. He is a sweety (as long as there are no mirrors around ).


he is so cute ,just looks like my chico..how old is he?


----------



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

And here I thought I had just a plain Ole' cinnamon...

Carson it approx. 9 months old, not sure exactly because I got him from a Pet Shop.

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My WF cinnamon male has the same mottled look on his back as well and he's only split pearl (got one WF cinnamon pearl daughter from him last season). Its about the only way to tell the pearl split...Carson is a very handsome boy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Same with my Lucky as i got her from the pet shop which 3 months old when i got her but she may be older than that, to me i think its really important to know exactly when they are born


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Snowball was 16 weeks when we got him, gray face and no pearls lol.


----------

